# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Har aik zakham ka chehra gulab jaisa hai

## !! MUDASSIR !!

*HAR AIK ZAKHAM KA CHEHRA GULAB JAISA HAI*


*Har Aik Zakham Ka chehra Gulab Jaisa Hai...
Mager Ye Jagta Manzer Bhi Khuvab Jaisa Hai...


Ye Talkh Talkh Sa Lehja,  Ye Taez Teaz Si Baat...
Mezaj - E - Yar Ka Aalam - E - Sharab Jaisa Hai...


Mear Sakhan Bhi Chaman Dar Chaman Shafaq Ki Phuwar...
Tera     Badan     Bhi     Mehaktey     Gulab     Jaisa    Hai...


Bara Taveel, Nehayat Haseen, Buhat Mubheem...
Mera     Sawal     Tere     Jawab    Jaisa     Hai...


Tu Zindagi Ke Haqaiq Ki Teh Mein Youn Na Utra...
K   Is   Naddi   Ka   Bhaao   Chunap   Jaisa   Hai...


Teri Nazar Hi Nahi Hurf-E-Aashna Warna...
Har Aik Chehra Yahan Par Kitab Jaisa Hai...


Chamak Uthey Tu Samandar Bhuje Tu Reeat Ki lehar...
Mere     Kheyal     Ka    Darya     Sarab     Jaisa    Hai...


Tere Qareeb Bhi Reh kar Na Pa Sakao Tuj Ko...
Tere  Kheyal   Ka   Jalwa   Habab   Jaisa   Hai...*

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Bohat Khoob Mudassir. Keep it up.

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thanx Abrar*

----------


## Muzna

this one is also zabardast

keep on sharing  :Smile:

----------


## eastwast

nice achi sharing hi ...

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thanx Muzna
And
Imran...*

----------

